# Dioramas



## stinkty (Feb 14, 2006)

This is my second dio, the first was a drag strip starting line. This one will
be a nascar track ( a bank from daytona) and will have 7 or 8 cars on it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That's gonna be a big one. Can't wait to see this one. 
:thumbsup: rr


----------

